

Different Mobile Features - Same KPI's - dannyhernandez
http://twitchtv.github.com/blog/2012/07/03/mobile-analytics/

======
nottombrown
Interesting. This is in line with Fred Wilson's recent post.

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/07/mobile-is-where-the-
growth-i...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/07/mobile-is-where-the-growth-
is.html)

People see the phone as the application. Individual apps on the home screen
are the features.

